# I think its fading away! :)



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

Last night when i couldn't sleep due to my medication (Lexapro, as it causes sleeplessness)
I opened my eyes and thought like... this is real, this is me again! and i looked at my hands and they felt like normal for about 10 minutes, then it came lightly back, but still, what i feel now is like 60% less dp/dr then before. Im on Vitamin B and some detox medication for weed, xanax and lexapro.
Just wanted to share this


----------



## drew-uk (May 22, 2009)

Well done, great to hear some recovery stories in the midst of all the lost souls around here. Hope it continues and you can get back your life!

Best of luck!


----------



## Morse (Jun 28, 2010)

Drew-UK said:


> Well done, great to hear some recovery stories in the midst of all the lost souls around here. Hope it continues and you can get back your life!
> 
> Best of luck!


That's crazy dude, (Don't jinx it /Just kidding







) Keep us updated on what's happening, Hoping for the best man.


----------



## hanniballexster (Jun 13, 2010)

What detox med are you? And do you think the xanax may have started this off (my shrink thinks mine may have been triggered by a massive dose of paxil and also by clonazepam, which I am currently still on). I'd so love to feel like that- I don't have DP, I don't think, but I have major, constant DR (or what I call DR, my shrink says it doesn't sound like "classic" DR to him- basically I feel stoned and high constantly, but people tell me I behave "normally"). I smoked marijuana when I was younger (years before this started) and basically I feel like I am on a constant pot high (that's as close as I can come to describing it) but also slightly dizzy and edgy constantly, and far more obsessive due to how long it's been with me (since going off paxil, 90mg/day about 2.5 years ago). I am currently tapering off clonazepam and at first I did notice a positive change, but then my shrink stopped the taper for a month because I quit smoking so I feel even stranger now.

Just curious as to what med you are on for detoxing off xanax and lexapro. I often have tingling in my hands (unrelated to panic or hyperventilation) but taking B vitamins doesn't seem to make a difference... I am not sure if I need injections, as my intestines are pretty messed up so I might not be absorbing the vitamin properly? 9I was diagnosed with ulcertative colitis at around age 20).

So happy that it's fading away for you! How long have you had your DP/DR?

Lex


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

hanniballexster said:


> What detox med are you? And do you think the xanax may have started this off (my shrink thinks mine may have been triggered by a massive dose of paxil and also by clonazepam, which I am currently still on). I'd so love to feel like that- I don't have DP, I don't think, but I have major, constant DR (or what I call DR, my shrink says it doesn't sound like "classic" DR to him- basically I feel stoned and high constantly, but people tell me I behave "normally"). I smoked marijuana when I was younger (years before this started) and basically I feel like I am on a constant pot high (that's as close as I can come to describing it) but also slightly dizzy and edgy constantly, and far more obsessive due to how long it's been with me (since going off paxil, 90mg/day about 2.5 years ago). I am currently tapering off clonazepam and at first I did notice a positive change, but then my shrink stopped the taper for a month because I quit smoking so I feel even stranger now.
> 
> Just curious as to what med you are on for detoxing off xanax and lexapro. I often have tingling in my hands (unrelated to panic or hyperventilation) but taking B vitamins doesn't seem to make a difference... I am not sure if I need injections, as my intestines are pretty messed up so I might not be absorbing the vitamin properly? 9I was diagnosed with ulcertative colitis at around age 20).
> 
> ...


Oh you got me wrong, im just on detox pills for thc, and besides that i take xanax and lexapro.


----------

